# Password recovery issue



## ShadowFireWolf (May 22, 2016)

when ever I put in my Email to rest my Password it keeps saying that that Email does not match the Account


----------



## Ojikori (May 22, 2016)

Same issue here. I sent aan email but I bet it will be awhile before I get any response.


----------



## ShadowFireWolf (May 22, 2016)

Ojikori said:


> Same issue here. I sent aan email but I bet it will be awhile before I get any response.


I have too


----------



## aggerrath (May 22, 2016)

Oh thank god I'm not the only one having this issue T.T


----------



## Northern-Crosshair (May 22, 2016)

Several people I know signed up for FA years ago with emails that no longer exists, including several long-time artists. Wonder how long it is going to take to get all that sorted out.


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (May 22, 2016)

If you changed your password on the 20th you will be forced to recover your password, both the new and old password were somehow deleted. Follow the recovery process. Enter your username and email and send a code to yourself. From there set a new password not one that you have used before. Then simply log in.


----------



## aggerrath (May 22, 2016)

Kragith Zedrok said:


> If you changed your password on the 20th you will be forced to recover your password, both the new and old password were somehow deleted. Follow the recovery process. Enter your username and email and send a code to yourself. From there set a new password not one that you have used before. Then simply log in.


thats the thing, every one here has, but it says our emails are no longer registered to our accounts.


----------



## jrfan98 (May 22, 2016)

I had no problem at all.  In fact, I think I was the first person to be back on because my recovery email said I was the first to request.


----------



## ShadowFireWolf (May 22, 2016)

Kragith Zedrok said:


> If you changed your password on the 20th you will be forced to recover your password, both the new and old password were somehow deleted. Follow the recovery process. Enter your username and email and send a code to yourself. From there set a new password not one that you have used before. Then simply log in.


I've Tried that several times


----------



## Makellyn (May 22, 2016)

jrfan98 said:


> I had no problem at all.  In fact, I think I was the first person to be back on because my recovery email said I was the first to request.


It's ben saying that to everyone. We're all number one priority, I call BS.


----------



## jrfan98 (May 22, 2016)

Makellyn said:


> It's ben saying that to everyone. We're all number one priority, I call BS.


Okay, I haven't talked to anyone else so  didn't know, my bad! XD


----------



## SamanthaWynn (May 22, 2016)

I am having the same problem as well. Can't get my verification code because it says my email is not associated with my account name.


----------



## TheGuy98 (May 22, 2016)

Sh*t...mine too...my real email adress is TheGuyDiance@hotmail.com and my FA account is TheGuy99....it say the email doesn't match


----------



## nerdbat (May 22, 2016)

Same problem. Does it mean my account is lost forever?


----------



## Gem-Wolf (May 22, 2016)

I'm having this issue too


----------



## TheGuy98 (May 22, 2016)

I don't know...


----------



## ShadowFireWolf (May 22, 2016)

I'm still yet to get an Email from them about it.


----------



## MartianTurkey (May 22, 2016)

Same problem here..


----------



## Gem-Wolf (May 22, 2016)

@Dragoneer please can you help figure this out??


----------



## Carson Coyote (May 22, 2016)

Makellyn said:


> It's ben saying that to everyone. We're all number one priority, I call BS.


I think it means that it's the first reset request _for your account._ So if you would have them send another reset code, it probably would say "Password reset request #2" or something. I dunno. x3

Anyway, I'm having the "email doesn't match" problem, too. I emailed them a couple of hours ago, but haven't gotten a response yet. I'll keep you all updated on what happens. :3


----------



## aggerrath (May 22, 2016)

ShadowFireWolf said:


> I'm still yet to get an Email from them about it.


I got a reply asking for my user name. but they haven't said any thing else to me since then.


----------



## HypnoticBella (May 22, 2016)

I'm having the same email thing or I just can't remember my email..

I hope my account isn't lost forever.


----------



## Bloatable (May 22, 2016)

Mine's just telling me I can't use my password because it "may have been compromised", yet it was a password I had changed to just before the site went into readonly.


----------



## bigredtea (May 22, 2016)

Olá, eu não consigo lembrar meu e-mail registrada em minha conta furaffinity! Meu usuário é Bigredtea Por favor me ajude!
obrigado


----------



## HypnoticBella (May 22, 2016)

bigredtea said:


> Hello, I cant remember my email registred in my furaffinity account! My user is Bigreedtea Please Help me!
> Thanks



I'm having the same problem.
I guess us people that are having these issue just have to sit and wait, I was told their going to get something figured out for us.


----------



## Jeffron (May 22, 2016)

Did any of you with issues made sure to reset your passwords the first time it came back online after being down?


----------



## HypnoticBella (May 22, 2016)

Jeffron said:


> Did any of you with issues made sure to reset your passwords the first time it came back online after being down?



No I didn't reset my password when it was in Read-Only mode, were we supposed to?
Does this mean my account is gone..?


----------



## Gem-Wolf (May 22, 2016)

Northern-Crosshair said:


> Several people I know signed up for FA years ago with emails that no longer exists, including several long-time artists. Wonder how long it is going to take to get all that sorted out.


My emails are current, both of them for both accounts. I know for 100% that these are the emails for my accounts yet it tells me that they are not registered with my user names


----------



## ShadowFireWolf (May 22, 2016)

I did change it before it went to read only mode


----------



## Jeffron (May 22, 2016)

HypnoticBella said:


> No I didn't reset my password when it was in Read-Only mode, were we supposed to?
> Does this mean my account is gone..?



No it's not, but chances are if you didn't you likely are havin the same problem as @Northern-Crosshair with their response below:



Gem-Wolf said:


> My emails are current, both of them for both accounts. I know for 100% that these are the emails for my accounts yet it tells me that they are not registered with my user names



I've had other people with the same exact problem. In fact two friends who are having this same exact problem. And one thing they all have in common: They did not change their passwords when the site went back up the first time. That could mean anything though.  

I hope the admins will be able to help you all out.


----------



## Gem-Wolf (May 22, 2016)

Jeffron said:


> No it's not, but chances are if you didn't you likely are havin the same problem as @Northern-Crosshair with their response below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did change my password when the site came back up, so its not that at least.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 22, 2016)

jrfan98 said:


> I had no problem at all.  In fact, I think I was the first person to be back on because my recovery email said I was the first to request.



Said the same for me.
I had no issues either.


----------



## Jeffron (May 22, 2016)

Gem-Wolf said:


> I did change my password when the site came back up, so its not that at least.



Hmm well then in your case it could be an issue with the system then


----------



## quentinwolf (May 22, 2016)

I too am unable to reset my password as I am getting the error " *The email you provided, did not match the email registered with the account "quentinwolf"* "

Please advise..


----------



## Gem-Wolf (May 22, 2016)

quentinwolf said:


> I too am unable to reset my password as I am getting the error " *The email you provided, did not match the email registered with the account "quentinwolf"* "
> 
> Please advise..


yes this exactly!!!


----------



## HypnoticBella (May 22, 2016)

quentinwolf said:


> I too am unable to reset my password as I am getting the error " *The email you provided, did not match the email registered with the account "quentinwolf"* "
> 
> Please advise..



You are having the same issue as A LOT of others users. They are working on setting up a update email because they are saying some emails have been corrupted, leaving users unable to reset password or log in.


----------



## ShadowFireWolf (May 22, 2016)

quentinwolf said:


> I too am unable to reset my password as I am getting the error " *The email you provided, did not match the email registered with the account "quentinwolf"* "
> 
> Please advise..


Same for me


----------



## Gem-Wolf (May 22, 2016)

HypnoticBella said:


> You are having the same issue as A LOT of others users. They are working on setting up a update email because they are saying some emails have been corrupted, leaving users unable to reset password or log in.


what does this mean exactly? for our accounts i mean?


----------



## HypnoticBella (May 22, 2016)

Gem-Wolf said:


> what does this mean exactly? for our accounts i mean?



What it means is currently anyone is having this issue will be locked out of their accounts till further notice because they have to do this email thing on their side of the system. Don't worry though we all will get our accounts back but it will take some time so be patient please.


----------



## Gem-Wolf (May 22, 2016)

This whole thing worked really well didn't it FA?
WELL DONE


----------



## Matcha (May 23, 2016)

Furaffinity could potentially rectify this by simply giving us an option to send it to an alternate email address, but then again, that could also severely promote hacking. 
Hmmm... I wonder how this can be solved?


----------



## DravenDonovan (May 23, 2016)

I freaked for a moment until I realized that it is now case sensitive. So maybe make sure that if your email has any uppercase letters, or better yet does not have them, to include if they do and not include if they don't?  Might even be you can't include uppercase at all.  Try both ways?


----------



## DravenDonovan (May 23, 2016)

Bloatable said:


> Mine's just telling me I can't use my password because it "may have been compromised", yet it was a password I had changed to just before the site went into readonly.


They say you have to change it again regardless.


----------



## HypnoticBella (May 23, 2016)

Matcha said:


> Furaffinity could potentially rectify this by simply giving us an option to send it to an alternate email address, but then again, that could also severely promote hacking.
> Hmmm... I wonder how this can be solved?



That would be a great idea but like you said yet it could lead to hacking,..
Hopefully this whole issue will be solved but we have to be patient.


----------



## DravenDonovan (May 23, 2016)

Jeffron said:


> No it's not, but chances are if you didn't you likely are havin the same problem as @Northern-Crosshair with their response below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You couldn't change your email or password when the site was in 'Read-Only' mode and I didn't change anything before hand, like they asked, and I am fine.


----------



## Matcha (May 23, 2016)

I think that the staff could prevent such a large problem in the future simply by hiring a bit more staff and adding some maybe security questions to the log in or account recovery, possibly even a phone-code sort of deal. That way, an email address won't be the only way to reset your password. Email addresses are easy to lose. A bit more staff added to the mix would also help fix problems much faster.


----------



## DravenDonovan (May 23, 2016)

I am repeating myself a little here, but I figured more specific detail may help?

When I tried to first reset my password it told me the same thing.  That my email didn't match my username.  Yet I had looked at my email when it was in 'ROM' and knew it was correct.  I freaked a little, but tried again.  I noticed my phone (what I was using to log-in) auto-capped the first letter of the email.  Which isn't capped in my file.  So I tried uncapping the first letter and it worked.  Same email, same spelling, just it was cap sensitive.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 23, 2016)

If you are having issues resetting your password using the password recovery tool you can email us at accounts[at]furaffinity.net for assistance. *When emailing PLEASE be sure to include your Fur Affinity username.* Staff reply time may vary (there's a lot of users emailing us, but we've got multiple staff members working through the queue as fast as they can).


----------



## NiGHTS4life (May 23, 2016)

quoting_mungo said:


> If you are having issues resetting your password using the password recovery tool you can email us at accounts[at]furaffinity.net for assistance. *When emailing PLEASE be sure to include your Fur Affinity username.* Staff reply time may vary (there's a lot of users emailing us, but we've got multiple staff members working through the queue as fast as they can).


 I included mine when I emailed.  It's NiGHTS4life.


----------



## Wakboth (May 23, 2016)

Gem-Wolf said:


> I did change my password when the site came back up, so its not that at least.


So did I, and I'm getting the same "e-mail not associated with user name" thing. Frustrating, but not a cause to panic or claim DOOOOOOM! yet, I think.


----------



## sephiroya (May 23, 2016)

i dont have access to my accounts email either, my account on FA is Saphiris, and now i cant get on the site...


----------



## DravenDonovan (May 23, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734564092602638337
I know it's rough, but they are being flooded with emails from everyone who are having the same issue.  I wish the resolve could be quicker for you all


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (May 23, 2016)

To cut down on (and properly direct) questions regarding this issue, I am going to lock this thread.

Please go to: [UPDATED] Passwords Have Been Reset -- Fender's Journal -- Fur Affinity [dot] net (if you haven't already)


----------

